# FreeBSD laptop as host of WiFi hotspot



## Handy92 (Nov 10, 2016)

I search any information about create WiFi hotspot for Mobile stuff, using LAN (in) and WLAN (out) card....


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 10, 2016)

You want to use an Atheros wifi module on net/hostapd. Max speed is 802.11n
https://calomel.org/freebsd_wireless_access_point.html


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2016)

And FWIW, this is much easier to set up with pfSense.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2016)

Handbook: 30.3.6. FreeBSD Host Access Points


----------

